# Torn Bicep Tendon



## Dex (Jul 19, 2017)

So, I was working out pretty good last night, nothing too heavy, and then I felt a rip and pop. I knew what it was immediately but was hoping that it wasn't. I looked down at my bicep and it was dropped, not attached to the shoulder. The shoulder pain is pretty intense right now and the ortho needs to see a MRI in order to see if the rotator is messed up as well. If the rotator is fine, he won't be doing surgery. It will just heal and be deformed with a loss of 10-15% strength in that arm. 

Have any of you guys had this happen? Any of you had surgery to fix it or just let it go and heal on its own? I am worried that I will lose too much function and strength in the arm. Either way, I won't be doing any upper body for a few months. Can't do squats either. So, it looks like a lot of leg machines and time to work on the calves.


----------



## LIGHTW8T (Jul 19, 2017)

i literally dread this so much. everytime i do dead lifts i alway think about my form so i dont tear something. i feel for you man and i hope you have a quick recovery


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

Why won't they do the surgery and reattach it? U want to get the surgery done if u can. Insist it


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 19, 2017)

I had a full distal bicep tendon rupture (at the elbow) a few years ago and had it surgically reattached.  I have no idea why your Dr isn't pushing surgery.  Get it done right away - no question.  The longer you wait the worse it will be.  Post-op was way worse than the injury for me.

Truly sucks, Sorry Dex


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2017)

My buddy at work just had this happen. He had to wait for workers comp to cover everything. It took a month or so and the doctors couldn't reattach the tendon anymore because they waited to long. Get your ass in there or find another doc and get the surgery


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 20, 2017)

What they said man.
What kind of doc is saying this cannot be reattached?
When I was discussing my peck tear with ortho's it was inoperable but the anterior axillary fold had torn from the tendon. So no go in my case.
But the only time I've heard of your type injury not being corrected was if it involved much older sedentary people, so it was not nearly as critical to regain as much as possible.
Jesus who's gonna tear what next on this board??


----------



## Dex (Jul 20, 2017)

IDK, like most ortho docs, he was a prick. I passed out today since I couldn't sleep last night. So I will call and set up MRI tomorrow. He wasn't concerned about my loss of function or strength. He basically talked me out of surgery. He said that he might not be able to reattach it and if he does, it wouldn't be in the same location (it would be lower on the humerus bone). And would also take longer to recover from post op. 

I'm not as young as some of you, almost 40, and of course that is one of the reasons he didn't seem to give a rat's arse. My insurance is decent but they don't have many physicians to choose from. So, I can't really get a second opinion very easily.


----------



## Dex (Jul 21, 2017)

Ok, so it looks like it might have been from the damn Cirpo antibiotic that I took in November. I knew that Cipro and other fluoroquinolones can cause tendonitits and tendon ruptures. However, I was not aware that it could be after 8 months. I guess studies have shown that 6 months after taking them is still common and one study even had a rupture after 9 months. I have been having bad tendonititis prior to this rupture but didn't think to link the two. I thought it was only while you were taking the drug. So be careful if you take these meds.


----------

